# Oil tempered hardboard



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if oil tempered hardboard is ok to use for viv builds

Discription says:

Oil tempered hardboard is impregnated with special oil which is polymerised by heat treatment during the manufacturing process. This treatment gives the board increased moisture resistance properties and higher bending strength values. Typical end uses include internal wall or roof linings, signs, fascias and flooring underlay.

Would this have any toxins in which would harm an iguana once the heat is in the viv?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

What are you using it for, just the back of the viv? I've used it, I'm sure it's OK especially if it's painted or otherwise sealed, I prefer to use thin MDF though.


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

It was for all sides, roof and floor bar the front which will be glass...just getting a bit confused as to what to use, it doesn't seem thick enough I just realised how thin it is....would marine ply be ok for the full build?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Just what I was thinking, it would be far too thin for the whole viv unless you made a frame. Ply would be fine, but you don't need expensive marine ply, good quality exterior is just as good for our purposes. Both marine and exterior are WBP (Water and Boil Proof) so it won't delaminate, the main difference is that marine cannot have any voids whereas exterior can, it's a structural thing that doesn't matter for something like a viv.


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks, I'm just getting so confused while pricing everything up and choosing the right stuff...I went to b & q today and I'm sure the bloke in there was looking at me like I was a crazy woman...

If I used exterior ply would I not need to build a frame then?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> If I used exterior ply would I not need to build a frame then?


Not if it is reasonably thick, ie thick enough to form a rigid box on it's own, the actual thickness required will depend on the size of the viv, but you'll need at least 12mm ply unless it's a very small viv.

B&Q may not be the best place to buy it from, personally I'd go to a proper timberyard if you don't really know what you want, some of the staff in these big DIY stores don't seem to have much experience with the products they sell!

Take a look at some commercial vivs and see how they are made, that should give you an idea of how to do it and what you need, is there any reason why you want to use ply rather than the more common plastic laminated chipboard?


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Not really, I had just had it suggested to me that it was ok to use.

Will look into what you have suggested also.


----------

